# Lime Crime Swatches - All



## littlepickle (Feb 17, 2010)

Candyfuture Collection Opaque Lipstick in Airborne Unicorn





Packaging:





Candyfuture Collection Opaque Lipstick in Centrifuchsia
Packaging:





Packaging:





Swatches:





Lipstick is shown on clean, unlined lips with no extra products.
Will add pictures of Magic Dusts on eyes later, and a swatch for Fairy Wings.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2010)

I have on Airborne Unicorne lipstick with a little bit of MAC's Vie Veneto on the pout.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 23, 2010)

More lipstick swatches. Will post new Magic Dust swatches later too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Pink Planet





D'Lilac





Countessa Fluorescent


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 7, 2010)

Magic Dusts...

Fairy Wings




Twilight, Elf, Circus Girl, Lime Criminal


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/...01d31e24_o.jpg
L-R: Retrofuturist, Cosmopop, Centrifuchsia (my fave), Airborne Unicorn, Countessa Fluorescent, Great Pink Planet, D'Lilac


----------



## Jangsara (May 11, 2010)

*Styletto:*




*No She Didn't:*


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 25, 2011)

Mint To Be lipstick





  	natural light:













  	flash:


----------



## BellaAura (Jun 12, 2011)

I want the whole collection of lipsticks, no matter how unwearable they are


----------



## dxgirly (Jun 16, 2011)

Coquette:


----------



## SQUALID (Nov 8, 2011)

Lipsticks in *Coquette*, *Countessa Flourescent*, *Airborne Unicorn*





*Coquette*





*Countessa Flourescent*





*Airborne Unicorn*


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 31, 2013)

I love those lipsticks, bright colors and they don't sink into lip lines...


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

So the only lime crime lipstick I own is Chinchilla! I fell on love with it immediately but I just don't know how I am going to wear it!!! Any suggestions? Or is it just a color that doesn't flatter me??


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Chinchilla looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 22, 2013)

dxgirly said:


> Mint To Be lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Such a gorgeous color! Really unique and pretty.


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 22, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> So the only lime crime lipstick I own is Chinchilla! I fell on love with it immediately but I just don't know how I am going to wear it!!! Any suggestions? Or is it just a color that doesn't flatter me??


  	It's a beautiful color on you! Seems like there's a lot of really great ways to wear it, like with a similar liner underneath for more opacity, or a colored/clear/shimmery/glittery gloss on top. It seems like it'd be great with neutral shadow and a flick of black liner and really lush, glam lashes, as well as a smoky/colorful eye. Truthfully, I think there's a lot you can do with it. Please share some looks you create!


----------



## do8666 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ugh... I just can't get into Lime crime. I have never tried any of their products, but nothing sparks my interest.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 30, 2013)

kirtchik said:


> Chinchilla looks beautiful on you!


  Thank you! I guess i need to muster up some boldness to wear it.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 30, 2013)

Peakvolume said:


> It's a beautiful color on you! Seems like there's a lot of really great ways to wear it, like with a similar liner underneath for more opacity, or a colored/clear/shimmery/glittery gloss on top. It seems like it'd be great with neutral shadow and a flick of black liner and really lush, glam lashes, as well as a smoky/colorful eye. Truthfully, I think there's a lot you can do with it. Please share some looks you create!


  Thank you! I definitely will play around with it and see what I come up with. Which is the fun part of course!


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ladies .... Do any of you have the new pink velvet velvetine? And if so, how does it compare to occ lip tar in "queen "??


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ladies .... Do any of you have the new pink velvet velvetine? And if so, how does it compare to occ lip tar in "queen "??


   Disregard I go it


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

The colors are gorgeous and so vivid! Anybody back them up with a lipliner? The formula looks so creamy that it'd migrate all over my face!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 3, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> The colors are gorgeous and so vivid! Anybody back them up with a lipliner? The formula looks so creamy that it'd migrate all over my face!


  I use a clear liner so it goes with all the colours instead of having to buy separate liners for each (much cheaper).  Mine is called "No Bleeding Lips" so it is specifically made for that purpose but there are other clear liners out there.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

MakeupForMommy said:


> So the only lime crime lipstick I own is Chinchilla! I fell on love with it immediately but I just don't know how I am going to wear it!!! Any suggestions? Or is it just a color that doesn't flatter me??


 *This looks great on you!*


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

do8666 said:


> Ugh... I just can't get into Lime crime. I have never tried any of their products, but nothing sparks my interest.


  Sad face. LOL.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have all of the velvetines. They are beyond gorgeous, and they apply like butter. My favorite quality is their finish and longevity. Thanks Doe Deere.


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 14, 2014)

do8666 said:


> Ugh... I just can't get into Lime crime. I have never tried any of their products, but nothing sparks my interest.


  Their Velvetines are the best!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 15, 2014)

Opaque Lipstick in Centrifuschia


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

I currently have 6 Lime Crime lipsticks and I love them all ^^ 




  (from left to right) chinchilla, no she didn't, new yolk city, great pink planet, countessa fluorescent and cosmopop

  Here are a few swatches I have:



  Chinchilla




  countessa fluorescent




  new yolk city

  and below shows the lime crime lipsticks packaging, so pretty ~ I love the unicorns and the purple packaging! My eyes are also wearing Lime Crime eyeshadow palette "d'Antoinette", I have used all the colors from that palette on my eye and I also used Lime Crime eyeliner in 6th element, on my lips I have Great Pink Planet.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 16, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> I currently have 6 Lime Crime lipsticks and I love them all ^^
> 
> (from left to right) chinchilla, no she didn't, new yolk city, great pink planet, countessa fluorescent and cosmopop  Here are a few swatches I have:
> 
> ...


Love what you did in your eyes!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> I currently have 6 Lime Crime lipsticks and I love them all ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 21, 2014)

Velvetines in Red Velvet, Suedeberry, Pink Velvet


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great swatches!


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 24, 2014)

Retrofuturist


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 22, 2014)

All swatched in sunlight on bare lips, my skintone is NC15 for reference 





  Coquette vs Babette





  Babette





  Cosmopop





  Suedeberry




  Centrifuchsia





  My Beautiful Rocket





  Pink Velvet


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 22, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> All swatched in sunlight on bare lips, my skintone is NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They all look beautiful on you. What is you favorite?


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 23, 2014)

Oooh, tough question @Vandekamp! Possibly Retrofuturist, which I need to reswatch!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> They all look beautiful on you. What is you favorite?


  Pink Velvet and Suedeberry look stunning on you. Do you like Red Velvet?


----------



## mevish (Oct 2, 2014)

Lime Crime Wicked Velvetines


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 4, 2014)

I love Lime Crime.


----------



## littlepickle (Oct 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Pink Velvet and Suedeberry look stunning on you. Do you like Red Velvet?


  I do! But I don't like my swatch of it, haha. Must redo it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

I recently purchased the Lime Crime's Utopia. It pulls  bright pink on me.  I thought it would pull more of a purple-fuschia on me. For those that have Utopia, what color does it pull on you? I also got Red Velvet and I love it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

mevish said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetines


  Very pretty.


----------



## sunkiss (Oct 27, 2014)

Wicked


----------



## Laylay (Nov 2, 2014)

LOVE LimeCrime's D'Lilac


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 2, 2014)

Wicked is gorgeous! I'll be ordering both Wicked and Salem to try out


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the Venus palette??? I really want to see swatches that aren't from the official website... I LOVE china doll and d'antoinette, and I haven't tried aquataenia or alchemy but I heard that aquataenia and alchemy didn't have that great of color payoff compared to the others. So idk. Two hits, two misses... do I want to spend $42 blind??? If other people want to see swatches too and there really aren't any out there, then I'll bite the bullet and order it so I can post some swatches. Lmk what you think.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 15, 2014)

I bought it I just need to swatch it still. I still have a hard time with their velvetines and lipsticks so I'm hoping the eye shadows will redeem lime crime for me.


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 18, 2014)

[@]liquidsirenhoney[/@] please swatch for us. I would really like to hear your opinion on how they perform. Thanks


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I love chinchilla and airborne. I'm finding I really enjoy purples


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

The lipstick packaging is cute


----------



## misskaine (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting colors


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 11, 2015)

I got the Venus palette, and also aquataenia, China doll, d'antoinette and alchemy. And most of the velvetines, carousel glosses and lipsticks, if anyone wants swatches. Also, I read that if something is requested enough they will bring it back, do you know how we request things? I want kaleidoscope and loop de loop. Also, does anyone have hollygram or snowsicle? I might want them...


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

That is a beautiful shade on you!


----------

